# Kalte Hände



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Mittag liebe Community

Kennt ihr das? Ihr habt die letzten Tage wunderbar erfolgreich ein Spiel gespielt, kommt nach Hause (oder was auch immer) und fangt an zu zocken - in freudiger Erwartung dessen, dass ihr ja gleich weitermachen könnt.
So ist das gerade bei mir mit FIFA 11.

Doch huch! Ihr startet ein Match (o.ä.) und werdet mit eurer Leistung nicht ganz warm...aber das kann ja passieren, man muss sich ja erstmal warmzocken...aber es wird nicht besser...eure Finger wollen nicht so wie ihr wollt, irgendwas klappt nicht, die Aufmerksamkeit passt nicht...und da fällt plötzlich auf: Eure Finger sind eiskalt! Die Nemesis hat wieder zugeschlagen, die nächsten Stunden kann mans mit dem Zocken auch gleich wieder lassen - ich zumindest, denn ich krieg die Hände partout nicht warm.

Daher meine Frage an euch: Kennt ihr das? Und wenn ja: Was habt ihr für "Rezepte" gegen den Fingerfrost?


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2011)

Kenne ich... vorallem nach längeren PC Sessions.

Hilft eigentlich nur 1-2 Minuten unter warmes Wasser halten oder in die Hosentaschen stecken. Ansonsten fallen mir nur Handschuhe ein. Auch wenns in der Wohnung etwas dumm kommt, helfen tuts bestimmt.


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Nöö net wirklich .. ich hab eher immer zu schwitzige Hände, nach ner gewissen Zeit werden die einfach ziemlich warm und flutschig deswegen habe ich mir als Pad das Logitech Chillstream Gamepad geholt 
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-963435-0914-Chillstream-Controller-PC-Gamepad/dp/B000JKA3GM 
und seit dem nie wieder flutschige Hände


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed....1&#entry2870075
hatte ich auch das problem & schon nen thread eröffnet


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2011)

Also wenn einem das Blut beim Anblick strammer Fussballer in andere Körperregionen entweicht ...


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....1&#entry2870075
> hatte ich auch das problem & schon nen thread eröffnet


Ui, dann kann der ja zu...hatte zwar gesufut, aber nicht allzu intensiv.



Tikume schrieb:


> Also wenn einem das Blut beim Anblick strammer Fussballer in andere Körperregionen entweicht ...


Das muss es sein D: 
Wobei ich von dem Grafik- und Gameplaysprung von 10 zu 11 aufm PC schon ziemlich angetörnt bin 

edit: bitter ist ja, dass der letzte Post in dem Thread von mir stammt und ich in ihm sage dass ich nie kalte Hände hab


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2011)

Meine Hände sind normalerweise nur kalt, wenns entweder saukalt ist oder ich schon lange nix mehr gegessen/getrunken habe. Ich empfehle in der Situation also nen Tee und Knabbergebäck.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wobei ich von dem Grafik- und Gameplaysprung von 10 zu 11 aufm PC schon ziemlich angetörnt bin



Auch wenn es wieder nur ne Fake-Version seitens EA ist. FIFA 11 auf dem PC ist FIFA 10 (und der WM-Ableger) für die Konsole :X


----------



## Quana (9. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne das. Nicht nur wenn ich spiele, sonder auch wenn ich ganz normal am PC arbeite. Ich zieh mir immer Stulpen an, die wärmen das Handgelenk, stören aber nicht beim spielen/arbeiten (hab auch mal Handschuhe versucht, aber die nerven tierisch). Ansonsten eine Tasse warmer Tee/Kaffee hilft auch, da kann man die Hände im Notfall dran wärmen.

Liebe Grüße
Quana


----------



## Desdinova (9. Februar 2011)

Quana schrieb:


> Ich kenne das. Nicht nur wenn ich spiele, sonder auch wenn ich ganz normal am PC arbeite. Ich zieh mir immer Stulpen an, die wärmen das Handgelenk, ...



Das hilft, denke ich, auch am besten. Ich hab das irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man bei kalten Händen die Pulsregion wärmen soll. Also einfach Schweißbänder drüber oder kochendes Wasser und dann ab ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch ständig kalte Hände, wenn ich zocke oder am PC arbeite. Meine Tipps:

- Tee trinken
- Hände immer mal wieder bewegen
- Massage mit Handcreme oder Öl
- Hände kurz zwischen die Oberschenkel klemmen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Hände kurz zwischen die Oberschenkel klemmen


Geht nicht kein Platz. 

Mein Tipp, Jede Stunde die Hand 2 Minuten oder so bewegen.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Februar 2011)

Man kann seine Hände auch nochmal auf ne ganz andere Art erwärmen


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Geht nicht kein Platz.



Dann halt erst hochklappen oder umschlagen und dann drunter klemmen!


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, Jede Stunde die Hand 2 Minuten oder so bewegen.



Artet ja in Arbeit aus. D:

Ich hab dauerhaft kalte Hände.
Hau ich sie für 10 Minuten unter warmes Wasser sind sie 30 Sekunden später wieder frostig. 



> Geht nicht kein Platz.



Dann schieb das ganze Zeug zur Seite ist bei dir doch ehh nicht mehr in benutzung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

naja du kannst auch in die apotheke gehen... 

gibts da nich diese salben die man sich bei rückenleiden draufschmiert die dann voll die wärme entwickeln? ich mein das müsste bei den händen ja auch gehen... ^^

hey der vorschlag is auf einmal gar nich mehr so dämlich wie ich zuerst dachte


----------



## iShock (9. Februar 2011)

hmmm hab eigentlich auch immer kalte hände, nur stört das mich nicht wirklich.

bei nem kumpel von mir ist das genau andersrum 

nach 2 minuten Fifa zocken war das Gamepad klatschnass vor schweiß, war echt krank.



achja was auch sehr hilft ist computer + heizung den ganzen tag laufen lassen dann isses immer schön warm und man kriegt keine kalten hände xD


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

naja sowas hier meinte ich...

ABC Salben bla wird voll warm und so...

http://www.dooyoo.de/gelenk-muskelschmerzen/abc-waerme-salbe-n-salbe-50-g/1089084/


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

ABC-Salbe gehört nicht auf die Hände. Wenn man sich damit an Augen oder Schleimhäute packt, wird es sehr schmerzhaft. 
Hat schon einen Grund, warum man sich nach der Anwendung gründlich die Hände waschen soll.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

hm punkt für dich...

deanne du weißt echt alles so langsam wird's echt unheimlich


----------



## Ol@f (9. Februar 2011)

Taschenwärmer benutzen.
Falls du Gitarre spielen kannst, das machen. War vor den Konzerten immer das Beste, was man machen konnte, um schnell warme Finger zu bekommen. 
Oder ein bisschen Klatschen, damit die Finger etwas stärker durchbluten.


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hm punkt für dich...
> 
> deanne du weißt echt alles so langsam wird's echt unheimlich



Lebensweisheiten. Wie wir in einem anderen Thread erfahren haben, bin ich auch schon eine sehr, sehr alte Frau...


----------



## Dropz (9. Februar 2011)

das kenne ich  ich kann dann weder schreiben noch sc2 zocken :< Heizung auf max inc! :]


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2011)

Hand anhauchen klappt gut.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. Februar 2011)

Mich stören meine kalten Hände beim Zocken nicht. Bins langsam gewohnt. Ich wohn unterm Dach und bin froh über jeden kalten Tag im Jahr =D 45°C sind viel unlustiger als kalte Hände.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (9. Februar 2011)

Gibts net auch Joypads mit Lüftern integriert? Jetzt wo wir beim Thema Fifa sind...


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2011)

da wurde doch gerade eben eins gelinkt, du musst schon aufpassen. Oder ist Joypad nicht das gleiche wie Gamepad?


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nöö net wirklich .. ich hab eher immer zu schwitzige Hände, nach ner gewissen Zeit werden die einfach ziemlich warm und flutschig deswegen habe ich mir als Pad das Logitech Chillstream Gamepad geholt
> http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-963435-0914-Chillstream-Controller-PC-Gamepad/dp/B000JKA3GM
> und seit dem nie wieder flutschige Hände


Da ist es


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Februar 2011)

Meine Oma hat mir fingerlose Handschuhe gestrickt 
Quasi Pulswärmer mit Teilfingern dran.
Da hat man warme Hände und noch 100% Kontrolle, weil die Fingerspitzen frei sind.


----------



## Miss Mojo (10. Februar 2011)

Das ist mein Thema! Als weibliches Wesen habe ich nicht nur kalte Pfoten, nein ich friere überall - die Fingerchen erwischt es nur meistens am meisten, zusammen mit der Nase! 

Pulswärmer sind schon mal super - umgekehrt kann man sich im Sommer auch schön abkühlen wenn man sich kaltes Wasser über die Handgelenke laufen lässt 

Ansonsten:

- Decke auf die Beine (wie Oma^^)
- warmen Pullover an
- dicke Socken und Hausschuhe
- Schal (wenn es sehr kalt ist und man weiss das es länger dauert)
- TEE! In erster Linie habe ich wenn es kalt ists immer einen Becher Tee vor mir um die Finger zu wärmen, muss man halt mal neues Wasser aufsetzen aber das hilft recht gut  

Und im Notfall kann man die Pfoten ja auch kurz unter die Decke packen, zB bei Bosserklärungen oder so^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Februar 2011)

Warm/heiß duschen oder n Bad nehmen


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Tee... ein Kaffee oder heiße schokolade tuts auch. 

Und das mit der Handcreme kann ich bestätigen. Wobei es wohl weniger an der Creme als an der Massage der Hände liegt.
Je mehr sie durchblutet werden, desto wärmer werden sie. Also ein wenig "handgymnastik" kann schon Wunder wirken. ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

wenn ich in WoW Arena gehe (2v2) dann schwitze ich immer schnell das ist ein gutes Mittel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Februar 2011)

kalte hände beim zocken????wie geht das denn?spielt ihr draussen?
also mir wird ja auch schon mal kühl wenn ich 2 std am zocken bin udn der raum ausgekühlt ist.aber dann leg ich mir wie schon oben vorgeschlagen ne decke über die beine...

aber kalte hände sind eindeutig zeichen für schlechte durchblutung.das heisst das ihr irgednwas beim pad oder maus falsch machen müsst,sodass das blut nich richtig zirkuliert...

wie wolfmania schon schrieb,wenn ich pvp mache(mach ich immer) steigt mein adrenalin sodass mir an den händen NIE kalt wird...
anders sieht das bei arschäologie aus


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

interessant was bei dir schon alles zu adrenalinschüben führt 

bg is ja schließlich kein vergleich zum straßenverkehr wenn du mit dem bleifuß wieder mal mit 40 durch die 30er zone rauschst xD


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Guten Mittag liebe Community
> 
> Doch huch! Ihr startet ein Match (o.ä.) und werdet mit eurer Leistung nicht ganz warm...aber das kann ja passieren, man muss sich ja erstmal warmzocken...aber es wird nicht besser...eure Finger wollen nicht so wie ihr wollt, irgendwas klappt nicht, die Aufmerksamkeit passt nicht...und da fällt plötzlich auf: Eure Finger sind eiskalt! Die Nemesis hat wieder zugeschlagen, die nächsten Stunden kann mans mit dem Zocken auch gleich wieder lassen - ich zumindest, denn ich krieg die Hände partout nicht warm.
> 
> Daher meine Frage an euch: Kennt ihr das? Und wenn ja: Was habt ihr für "Rezepte" gegen den Fingerfrost?



Natürlich, wer kennt das nicht?! 

*Der Trick basiert darauf, seinen "Blutkreislauf" in Schwung zu bekommen.*

Dafür gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
-*>1.) *Den kompletten Körper "in Betrieb" nehmen, also "kurzer intensiver 5 Minuten Sport" wie einige Liegestützen, Sitt-Ups, einige Colaflaschen oder Bücher als Hanteln zweckentfremden, u.ä.!
->*2.)* Speziell Finger "motorisch" einsetzen um speziell die Durchblutung in dieser "Region" zu intensivieren. 
_
Meistens wird beim Zocken eine Hand kälter, weil diese weniger Bewegung hat (Maushand) als die Andere (Tastaturhand) zum Beispiel. 
Geht auch Spiegelverkehrt, weil es "Games/Tätigkeiten" gibt, die fast nur mit der Maus "gezoggt/bedient" werden, oder mit sehr wenig Tastatur-nutzung._

*Eigentlich, ist "jedwede Art von Fingertraining" geeignet. Ich hab aber nach einigen Testläufen folgende Methode (Kuji-in / Kujiin [speziell die "neun Mudras"), als die "geeigneste" (zumind. für mich^^) herauskristallisiert.
(Vor allem, weil sich mit der richtigen "_mentalen Einstellung_" noch weitere "_Vorteile_" ergeben, als bloß das erwärmen ansich).*


*"Kuji-in**"*

*1. "RIN" 	[Power] *_(__STRENGTH of mind and body)._*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* *

**2. "PY&#332;" 	[Energy] *_(DIRECTION OF ENERGY)_*
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


*3. "T&#332;" 	[Harmony] *_(HARMONY with the universe)_*.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4. "SHA" 	[Healing] *_(HEALING of self and others)._*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*5. "KAI" 	[Intuition] *_(__PREMONITION of danger)_*.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*6. "JIN" 	[Awareness] *_(KNOWING THE THOUGHTS OF OTHERS)__._*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*7. "RETSU" 	[Dimension] *_(MASTERY OF TIME AND SPACE)._*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*8. "ZAI" 	[Creation] *_(CONTROL of the elements of nature)._*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*9. "ZEN" 	[Absolute] *_(ENLIGHTENMENT).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Das "einige Male" (und bei Bedarf wiederholen) erwärmt deine Hände perfekt.*
Wenn du dich Mental nicht darauf "_einlässt_", dann dürftest du auch nur "_geringe bis keine_" Nebenwirkungen verspüren. 



Zuletzt noch eine kleine Warnung:
Wer sich "ernsthaft" damit (über das "erwärmen" hinaus") befassen will, sollte erstmal umfangreich recherchieren, auf "was" er sich da "einlässt",
da diese "Fingerzeichen" zum Teil "_eine beträchtliche Wirkung auf deinen Körper_" haben können, und ich hier nicht für "Gesundheitliche Schäden" verantwortlich sein will. 


(_..Oh und PS: Bitte "erspart" mir irgendwelche "Naruto Kommentare", [auch wenn der Anime Top ist / und Bleach ist "noch besser"^^], trotzdem hat das "damit" im Grunde nichts gemeinsam_).


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Kageboushin No-Jutsu!!! xD

Oh man hab mich bei der Hälfte deines Posts schon auf meine Antwort gefreut in der ich auf die Gefahren hinweisen wollte, aber dann spare ich mir das mal 

Also ich mache zwischendurch auch immer mal was bei dem ich intensiv Finger und Hände benutze.
(haha lustig lustig)

Nutze dazu allerdings nich die vor mir geposteten Jutsus sondern mache einfach irgendwas, und sei es Geschirr spülen.

Die Durchblutung wieder anzuregen ist wcht nich so schwer


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ego, ich will ein Bild von dir damit ich das Kopfkino visuell vervollständen kann, danke.

Bin ne menschliche Heizung, in der Regel bin ich extrem warm und nur ganz selten habe ich mal kalte Hände/Füße und das geht dann eigentlich auch wieder weg sobald ich sie benutze. Auch wenn das weit hergholt klingt aber kanns sein das Leute mit ständig kalten Pfoten nicht so richtig körperlich ausgelastet sind? Ich meine nämlich sone warme, hrhr, Person zu sein aufgrund meines sehr regen Stoffwechsels und das kommt von viel Bewegung und entsprechendem Hunger


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ego, ich will ein Bild von dir damit ich das Kopfkino visuell vervollständen kann, danke.
> 
> Bin ne menschliche Heizung, in der Regel bin ich extrem warm und nur ganz selten habe ich mal kalte Hände/Füße und das geht dann eigentlich auch wieder weg sobald ich sie benutze. Auch wenn das weit hergholt klingt aber kanns sein das Leute mit ständig kalten Pfoten nicht so richtig körperlich ausgelastet sind? Ich meine nämlich sone warme, hrhr, Person zu sein aufgrund meines sehr regen Stoffwechsels und das kommt von viel Bewegung und entsprechendem Hunger



Naja es soll ja auch das Faktum geben, dass manche Menschen schlicht eine höhere Körpertemperatur haben als andere  Mein bester Freund ist z.B. gefühlte 2 Grad wärmer als ich...ob nach nem versoffenen Wochenende oder watweisich, auf jeden Fall ohne dass er mehr Sport getrieben hätte als ich...daran sollte es also nicht liegen. 

Vielleicht könnte ich auch einfach mal wieder Stromverschwendung betreiben (Heizung an)...brauch ich normalerweise im Winter nicht, aber ich hab schon wieder kalte Hände *g*


----------



## Gazeran (11. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ansich immer Kalt beim zocken (überall) da hilft gar nichts :/
Vielleicht kommt das daher das mein ganzes Blut in den Kopf schiesst, da ich das Komplexe Spiel Wörlt off Warkraft (World of Warcraft) verstehen muss *hehe*
ne ernsthaft, ich könnte in der Sauna zocken und mir wäre Kalt.


----------



## Kuya (11. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Auch wenn das weit hergholt klingt aber kanns sein das Leute mit ständig kalten Pfoten nicht so richtig körperlich ausgelastet sind?



Soviele Freundinnen und Partys kann ich in der Woche garnicht haben und besuchen, um auch nur Ansatzweise körperlich ausgelastet zu sein. 



> Naja es soll ja auch das Faktum geben, dass manche Menschen schlicht eine höhere Körpertemperatur haben als andere  Mein bester Freund ist z.B. gefühlte 2 Grad wärmer als ich...



demnach gehöre ich schon zu den Kaltblütern... wird Zeit das ich mir 'nen warmen Stein in der Sonne suche um aufzutanken.


----------



## Fuhunter (11. Februar 2011)

ich weis nicht, obs schon wer angedeutet hat, hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber mir fällt spontan schonmal min EINE sache ein, die hände vorm pc war zu kriegen...

sry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> demnach gehöre ich schon zu den Kaltblütern... wird Zeit das ich mir 'nen warmen Stein in der Sonne suche um aufzutanken.



Schätzungsweise ja. Bei mir ist das auch so, meine Körpertemperatur ist im gesunden Zustand zwischen 35,5° und 36°, wärmer werd ich nich. Wenn ich krank bin und Temperaturen über 37° erreiche, geht's mir richtig dreckig. Richtiges Fieber hab ich eigentlich nie, außer ich bin richtig, richtig, richtig ernsthaft krank. Ein Kumpel von mir hat im gesunden Zustand schon ne Temperatur von knapp 38°, eigentlich beides außerhalb der Norm - Ich im leichten Untertemperaturbereich und er im subfebrilen Bereich. Sachen gibts ^^

Was die kalten Hände angeht... Wie ich im andern Thread schon geschrieben hab, kenn ich das sehr gut und das ist auch beim Klavier spielen extremst unpraktisch, weil die Hände automatisch auch etwas unbeweglicher sind. Ich halt meine Hände teilweise auch unter lauwarmes Wasser und dreh die Temperatur dann Stück für Stück hoch, bis es wohlig dampft ^^
Wenn ich wirklich sehr kalte Hände hab, hab ich noch selbstgestrickte (nicht von mir, ich kann das nicht) fingerlose Handschuhe. Eigentlich fürs Auto fahren gedacht, aber auch beim zocken oder Klavier spielen ne nette Sache gegen kalte Hände =)


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Tipp gegen kalte Hände 
Trainiert öfters mit diesen Handpressen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wärmesalbe ist auch supi!
Ps: An die Männer unter uns, kratzt euch nicht an bestimmten Stellen bevor ihr euch nicht nach dem Gebrauch von Wärmesalbe die Hände gewaschen habt!


----------



## Edou (15. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ps: An die Männer unter uns, kratzt euch nicht an bestimmten Stellen bevor ihr euch nicht nach dem Gebrauch von Wärmesalbe die Hände gewaschen habt!



Ich soll mich nicht am Kinn Kratzen? Awww mennooo!

Da hat wohl wer Erfahrung damit gesammelt.


----------

